# Anyone combine AT&T Wireless with DirecTV for the $10/month discount yet?



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Curious if anyone with AT&T wireless logged into their AT&T online account and went through the wizard to link the DirecTV accounts. It says you can get $10 a month off. But do you know if theres any stipulations, contract resets (on either side), etc?

Also I went through the wizard but backed out of it because AT&T wireless is in my wifes name, but DirecTV is in my name. It looked like it was going to merge DirecTV into my wifes name and possibly, maybe eliminate my DirecTV.com username and password and replace it with my wifes AT&T.com username and password. Also it looked like it was going to possibly do a credit check on her. I have excellent credit, she does not.

So maybe is there a way to merge them but keep both separate names and usernames/passwords on them, or is that not possible? It didn't look like I could do it the other way around and log into my directv.com account and "pull" her wireless account into my DirecTV.com account.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes, I did this, but they made me call. The first few times I tried I was on hold for 30 minutes or more before I gave up. Most recently I called AT&T rather than DirecTV. After a bit of confusion (the agent was asking me for my U-Verse login, which I didn't have), she connected me with another agent who knew exactly what to do. She even analyzed my data plan usage and suggested I'd save another $10 by dropping down a tier (now that AT&T has rollover data).

I was not told of any stipulations, but accounts do merge and everything gets paid from the AT&T side.


----------



## jceman (Aug 20, 2007)

According to the info on my AT&T account, the $10 discount for combined billing expires in Dec 2098. :rotfl:


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I saw that date too lol. I combined using chrome on my phone. Got about a dozen emails from then afterwards which was annoying.


----------



## Aridon (Mar 13, 2007)

I did it online. One thing I noticed is that the previous billing cycle got a little screwy. The Directv site would refer me to the AT&T site and the AT&T site showed no balance due for directv. The cycle showed it had just reset so x days left.

Anyway, my old auto pay from just directv didn't go off so I called and ended up that my bill was actually 3 days past due. I paid in via the telephone but there was no indication of any balance due on the web. I almost didn't catch it but I was curious if one of my credits fell off and I did a search on BOA and saw it didn't clear my account for the month. Otherwise I might not of noticed as generally I don't watch those things very closely. 

If you did the combined billing mid cycle make sure your old cycle gets paid. I was on auto pay and signing up for combined billing apparently screws that up.


----------



## Volunteer (Oct 14, 2006)

I haven't executed on this for fear of unintended side effects, is this a combination of billing ONLY?

Do you still have access to your old DIRECTV account via the DIRECTV website and login such that you can make individual changes to your DIRECTV services?

Or does all your DIRECTV services show up under your AT&T account via the AT&T login?

And who do you call for customer service? I was just told by both DIRECTV and AT&T customer service reps that they cannot "see" the other side and won't be able to for some while.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm holding off for now. Our AT&T account is in my wife's name and the Directv account is in my name. Like others, I'm concerned about the side effects, especially if the Directv account is put in her name.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

raott said:


> I'm holding off for now. Our AT&T account is in my wife's name and the Directv account is in my name. Like others, I'm concerned about the side effects, especially if the Directv account is put in her name.


Yeah I'm in the same situation. Not sure it's worth only $10 a month for the risks. I like directv in my name with my password to access TV everywhere, the website, etc.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

So far, I can still sign into my separate accounts. directv.com does accept my AT&T login, but then tells me I need to sign in with my DirecTV info to manage that account. I do have autopay for both services, so I will watch them to make sure it happens. I was told it might take 2-3 billing cycles to combine.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

I called to get the wireless bundle the CS bundle uverse internet instead for only five dollar which i was already getting i told her that was not what i asked for and to unbundle , well now i can no longer login to Directv.com after several weeks i call they reset password the next time i login same problem two months behind could not pay bill showe d up just this week on uverse side but no metion it is directv anyways they messed up my accounts big time i have talked to both sides with all kinds of empty promises it will be fixed , i think im going to have to cancel internet with ATT for now , i was going to cancel Dtv also but i have two years into my contract because of equipment upgrade i want to cancel everything and wait a year or so to see how this plays out. man Att has messed everything up all of the CSR say something different is is crazy


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder when DTV, UVerse Internet and Phone plans can be combined and get maybe get a $10 discount?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tonyc said:


> I called to get the wireless bundle the CS bundle uverse internet instead for only five dollar which i was already getting i told her that was not what i asked for and to unbundle , well now i can no longer login to Directv.com after several weeks i call they reset password the next time i login same problem two months behind could not pay bill showe d up just this week on uverse side but no metion it is directv anyways they messed up my accounts big time i have talked to both sides with all kinds of empty promises it will be fixed , i think im going to have to cancel internet with ATT for now , i was going to cancel Dtv also but i have two years into my contract because of equipment upgrade i want to cancel everything and wait a year or so to see how this plays out. man Att has messed everything up all of the CSR say something different is is crazy


This is what I was afraid of from the beginning. Anytime in the past when I called ATT to make a change in the phone service it was automatically screwed up and took me about 3 months to get it back like it was supposed to be.

Hope you get this cleared up.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Should be an interesting first bill. I first chatted with a rep and they said I could keep my FAN discount and the current DIRECTV discounts. So went to the web site and said to combine, got e-mail back saying request submitted and it could take up to two months. 

Yesterday I used the IOS app to see what my bill would be, $1,212, s/b around $300. The web site doesn't show an amount and that they're still processing the bill. Can't wait to see what the actual bill will be showing where they messed up.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

I went to an ATT store to get these bundled. They couldn't do it. I get a work discount on my wireless bill and I guess that creates a problem with my D* billing.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I have the FAN discount and the AT&T rep I spoke with said no problem. Don't go to a store - call, or see if it will let you do it online (probably not if you get the FAN discount.)


----------



## Aridon (Mar 13, 2007)

My FAN discount transferred without any issue. 25%. Did it online.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Whats a FAN discount?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

cypherx said:


> Whats a FAN discount?


Don't know what the acronym means but it's a number associated with a corporate account that gives their employees a discount off the base package charge. If you have a corporate e-mail address you can go to //www.wireless.att.com/businesscenter/premier/index.jsp plug it in and get a response back if you qualify. There is also a similar page on the Verizon web site.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

FAN = Foundation Account Number

"A foundation account number is a unique number that identifies your account throughout all AT&T markets. Its main function is to define billing, reporting, and program benefits within AT&T's billing systems. ...You need to know this information to get discounts, if any, associated with your company's program."

https://www.wireless.att.com/businesscenter/enterprise-reference-guide/introduction.jsp

Also,
Usually even if you don't have a work email address you can still check discounts by going to *att.com/wireless/**[Fill in company name here]* and it will have a box showing (if any) the amount of service discount your eligible for per month on the page.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh ok I went through the AT&T site and via my work email it said we were eligable. I didn't go through with it though because the phone is in my wifes name, not mine. She does not work, I do. I don't have a phone because work provides one when you work IT or a management role. In IT we have the phones for after hours rotation company email, calendar, txt, and various iphone apps that monitor different related things within the infrastructure.

Being that I do not need to pay for a phone at all, my wife always had her own plan. So the conundrum is AT&T Wireless is her account, she just has the password shared with me. DirecTV is in my name so it has its own unique username and password and email for all DirecTV communications. I want it to stay that way, so I do not see us combining the bill for a mere $10 a month. If it were more substantial like $30 a month discount, then yes I could sacrifice the wonderful DirecTV website access and go through the ugly orange AT&T site, and try to get all new passwords for TV Everywhere logins, but we would have to change or add (if possible) my email address to the AT&T side so I also got company and account related notices.

The other thing is DirecTV is autopay because its practically the same amount every month. I never trust autopay with the telco's because you never know what kind of billing mistakes they would do, or you hear horror stories about thousands of dollars in overages. Those are things I would want to see first (and dispute if need be) before having it blindly taken from my account. AT&T already changed the billing due date without notice, and like clockwork I went in on the 8th of the month to pay it and it was past due (they changed the due date from the 9th to the 5th). A phone call in allowed me to dispute that and the rep had no issue crediting the account because when they looked at past billing dates it was always the 9th. Its these shady things that I do not trust the telco's at all.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

*Don't do it!!!! It's a nightmare!!!! *To save $10, I made the mistake of combining my wireless and DirecTV accounts on 8/29. This past Wednesday, I went to my AT&T iPhone app to check my data usage and, to my great surprise and dismay, discovered that I was being charged $510, $450 of which was shown as past due!!!!! I spent nearly 12 hours of my time during the last three days trying to get this unified billing "de-unified". Initally, I spent two (2) hours on the phone with so-called customer service. Getting nowhere, I went to an AT&T store and and gave up after waiting one (1) hour while one of the reps there was on hold with customer service. Then I went to another AT&T store (a so-called "corporate" store), and was there for two (2) hours, during which a rep talked to someone about why I was being charged $510. Some BS about billing in arrears was changed to billing in advance. So I asked to be "de-unified". The next day, I spent about four (4) hours on the phone with a variety of customer-service, unified-billing, and digital-assistance reps verifying that, indeed, I wanted my accounts to be separated and trying to get the online accounts back. By the end of the day, my AT&T wireless account was back to normal (with a zero balance), but my DirecTV account still wasn't working correctly. I was told to wait a day, and the backend processing would be complete. Yesterday, I spent another two (2) hours on the phone trying to determine why I wasn't able to access my DirecTV "Billing and Payments", and wasn't able to enable paperless billing. I was told I had to wait another five (5) days for the backend processing to complete.

Mind you, I've been with DirecTV for more than 15 years, and with AT&T wireless for almost that long, with stable online accounts for both entities. Never missed a payment. Now, although I have a zero AT&T balance and a DirecTV credit balance (not sure how that happened, but I certainly won't ask why), I have absolutely no idea when I'll be getting my monthly bill for either service. Nor do I have any idea when my DirecTV account will be functional again.

So, the lousy $10 monthly savings was definitely *not *worth the time, energy, frustration, and aggrevation I had to endure in order to fix the problems that unified billing caused.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I've been involved with the accounting/billing technical issues with mergers and aquisitions (not in the telecom industry) for years and none of this is easy or quick. In spite of things being in the works for a while - due to confidentiality and other similar issues a lot of the real work doesn't really happen until the deal is done. I'm surprised that AT&T has attempted to do this this soon. You are also dealing with employees and support centers who really don't understand each other's setup and systems. It is also not like each side had 1 simple product each - there are so many combinations etc. 

Personally, I wouldn't touch this combined product for at least a year. Not sure what benefit haveing 1 bill and 1 account really makes anyway. There are lots of better ways to save the $10 a month. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

CTJon said:


> Personally, I wouldn't touch this combined product for at least a year. Not sure what benefit haveing 1 bill and 1 account really makes anyway. There are lots of better ways to save the $10 a month.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Well, based on the number of the world is ending posts that happen when they announce their annual $4 to $7 a month price increase I guess a lot of folks would want $10 per month savings.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Update: So yesterday I received an email from AT&T telling me that my bill was ready to view. But it's for the account I had prior to unifying/de-unifying, and has a different account number!!! Still no bill available for the new account. I absolutely dread the prospect of having to call them again, but I guess I have to. Heaven help me!


----------



## azentropy (Aug 22, 2006)

For anyone that has combined, after combining do they give you an option to set up AutoPay to something OTHER than a credit card?

Currently for both my AT&T and DirecTV have it if set to a checking account. But when trying to do the combine, the only option they have when filling out the information and re-selecting AutoPay is to put in a Credit Card. For various reasons I do not wish to set up billing to a credit card.

I tried to get more information for a representative, but they were no help. Not sure if they didn't understand my question or just didn't know or know anyone who knew!


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

So far I am not seeing any issues with my accounts, but I also don't yet see evidence of the combining. I was told this might take 2-3 months.


----------



## Aridon (Mar 13, 2007)

Do NOT combine your billing. Lose FAN discounts, no combine bill discounts, the regular billing reps can't do anything and the unified department is incredibly uncooperative. Second month my FAN discount fell off the bastards.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Can I combine my U-verse internet only with my directv bill? If so who do I call, ATT or Directv?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dod1450 said:


> Can I combine my U-verse internet only with my directv bill? If so who do I call, ATT or Directv?


Based on all I have read and heard you are better off not doing that and waiting. You could likely call and get DIRECTV to give you a 10 a month discount possibly anyway.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah from the responses to my original question, I think its best NOT to combine billing at this time. Especially in my case where each account is under a different name. Maybe I can refer a friend instead for the $10 discount.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

This is an update. De-combine request made on 9/10. Almost six weeks and 40 phone hours (five of which with the Office of the President), my DTV bill is still combined with AT&T and no way to view any billing info on the DTV Web site. Best yet, no one has any idea what my bill amount is -- and I haven't made a payment since 8/14. Even the folks in the president's office are rude and incompetent. If there was a better alternative in my area (which there isn't), I would consider switching (after 16 years with DTV). I predict that the AT&T takeover will lead to the downfall of DTV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

My update is that the last bill looks correct. Both accounts combined with getting the $10/month discount for combined billing and I'm still getting my FAN discount on the wireless base service. Hoping that things keep going smooth in the future.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

the integration of ATT and DirectV accounts, and passwords for all the separate features, is the worst managed process I have encountered for a long time. Whoever is responsible for this should be ashamed (and IMHO should be fired...).


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am not with AT&T for mobile wireless. But, if I was, I wouldn’t be persuaded to combine the bills because of the troubles people have described plus my thinking this $10 is not good enough. (It’s not even a permanent discount—it is promotional!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

NO!!

I don't want anything from AT&T. I had them for many, many years and finally got fed up with their bull****. I am hoping they don't ruin D* for me.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Yet another 2+ hours on the phone with both rep from D's president's office and rep from AT&T "uncombined" billing. I just sat and listened as one hand had absolutely no idea what the other was doing. D told AT&T that they issued me a credit; AT&T had no record of it. Round and round, back and forth we went. Excuses and apologies. Finally, I agreed to pay an amount that I really didn't owe (because of the credit), just to be done with the utter madness. What will happen next is totally unknown. I was told not to expect to see a separate DirecTV account on directv.com until the middle of November. I'll believe it when I see it. Two months of craziness. The whole situation is totally out of control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

If you want to save more than $10/mo, then dump ATT wireless entirely and sign up StraightTalk or some other MVNO. They use the ATT towers, but only charge like $43/mo for unlimited everything if you do autopay.



cypherx said:


> Yeah from the responses to my original question, I think its best NOT to combine billing at this time. Especially in my case where each account is under a different name. Maybe I can refer a friend instead for the $10 discount.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

Good day
I combined Directv, ATT Wireless & ATT Uverse 75 HSI , saved $10 per month and received $10 reduction of HSI for 6 months.
It took a few minutes on the phone with CSR


----------



## Tangobythebay (Oct 15, 2012)

I opted for the $10 discount and I'm living in a nightmare with my billing. I took a trip abroad and bought an international package. They couldn't activate it because the AT&T rep was blocked out and the combined billing unit was completely swamped. My combined bill (two phones, two international packages, DirecTV) should have been $500, but my bill was for $1,200. After two calls, 1 for 1 hour and the other for 2 hours, I thought I got it straigntened out - I paid $500 before the due date and expected them to credit me the balance of $700. I then get robo calls saying I needed to pay $700. Now my DirecTV has been disconnected.

I've been a customer of AT&T and DirecTV for about 20 years. Never a problem with billing. I so regret having signed up for the combined billing.

If any reader can suggest a solution, like reporting to the Attorney General or some other recourse, please let me know.


----------



## Tangobythebay (Oct 15, 2012)

I opted for the $10 discount and I'm living in a nightmare with my billing. I took a trip abroad and bought an international package. They couldn't activate it because the AT&T rep was blocked out and the combined billing unit was completely swamped. My combined bill (two phones, two international packages, DirecTV) should have been $500, but my bill was for $1,200. After two calls, 1 for 1 hour and the other for 2 hours, I thought I got it straigntened out - I paid $500 before the due date and expected them to credit me the balance of $700. I then get robo calls saying I needed to pay $700. Now my DirecTV has been disconnected.

I've been a customer of AT&T and DirecTV for about 20 years. Never a problem with billing. I so regret having signed up for the combined billing.

If any reader can suggest a solution, like reporting to the Attorney General or some other recourse, please let me know.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

My "decombined" billing nightmare started in August and continues to this day. I've spent nearly 40 hours of my time on the phone (thus far) trying to resolve all of the problems that combining and then decombining my bills has caused. Working with a rep from the Office of the President, I thought the situation had gotten resolved, but I still have no access to any billing or transactional information on my DirecTV account. Supposedly, this will be corrected by the middle of this month, but I'm not holding my breath. 

I'm looking for some way to file a class-action suit, but I don't know where to start. I can file an online complaint with the FCC, but it will just go to lalaland. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kram said:


> I'm looking for some way to file a class-action suit, but I don't know where to start. I can file an online complaint with the FCC, but it will just go to lalaland.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ahhhhh, Americans..... :flag:


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

peds48 said:


> ahhhhh, Americans..... :flag:


 Not all. Class action because your bill was screwed up


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, it's been a couple of months since I called to combine my bills. Absolutely nothing has happened so far- no combined bill, no discount. I think I will sit on this for a while...


----------



## espaeth (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm also going through the process of de-combining my billing now, although so far mine is smoother than reported above.

When you combine ATT wireless with DirecTV, they set you up with an entirely new account (new master account #) and move both services under it. That doesn't seem bad at first, but then you start hearing the phrase "Oh, that needs to be handled by the combined billing department" anytime you need something done on your account, and with any luck you'll get transferred to the correct group. Incidentally enough, even though that's the only group that can help you from this point forward, they don't have a direct contact number.

This apparently makes changes to your services nearly impossible to accomplish. You want to swap phones or add a line at an ATT corporate store? It took 5 visits to 2 different corporate stores to find someone who could help, because the process is so complicated that either the staff doesn't know how to work with these combined accounts, or they pretend they don't know how because trying to get things to work requires bouncing between multiple systems to make simple account changes. (i.e., that agent armed with only an iPad can't help you anymore)

Want to upgrade your iPhone at the Apple store? There appears to be no way to interface with these combined accounts from outside retailers, at least not as of a few weeks ago.

My favorite was trying to deal with dropping a premium channel from my DirecTV account. You can't drop the premium channels online so I started off calling DirecTV, where the automated system transferred me to ATT Uverse, where I sat on hold until an agent realized I was a DirecTV subscriber and not a Uverse subscriber and transferred me back to the DirecTV automated system, which transferred me back to Uverse... eventually I gave up and sent an email to DirecTV customer service begging for help to get it sorted out.

This whole thing is really as bad as other people are saying. It's not worth the $10/mo in savings.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Re: espaeth's post -- As I've been saying, it's a nightmare. My new billing cycle starts tomorrow. Anna from the DirecTV Office of the President said that I might finally be able to access my account online. Then again, maybe not. She told me that the crack Web developers can't even seem to figure out how to allow new subscribers to access their online accounts, either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espaeth (Oct 14, 2003)

Here are some tips I can offer for getting control back after de-combining.

As part of the merger, they've apparently ported all authentication for DirecTV into ATT's account management system. One complication I ran into is that my ATT account ID was my email address, as was my DirecTV account. To gain access again, you're going to need to reset your DirecTV account password. Here's what I had to do to get this sorted out:

If you're using an email address for your ATT login, you're going to want to change that to something else so you don't lose your mind with password resets affecting the ATT side and not the DirecTV side of the account. Login to ATT, MyATT -> Profile. Modify your ATT Access ID, and change your username to be something other than your email address.

Next, reset your DirecTV account password. Go to https://www.att.com/olam/passthroughAction.myworld?actionType=Manage
Select DirecTV from the side login choices, then select "I forgot my user ID" then click on "Don't know my email address?"
Once you select DirecTV from the dropdown list, you should be able to enter in your DirecTV account number (it's your old number you had from before combining) and some other factor like Billing Zip code or Last Name. If you get Last name, it might not work -- keep submitting a few times and it will eventually ask for ZIP code which seems to be mapped correctly after the DirecTV import. (My last name never worked, yours might. It's a magical journey of frustration.)

Once you get that password reset through, you should be able to goto https://www.att.com/olam/passthroughAction.myworld?actionType=Manageagain and login using the DirecTV tab using your email address (not ATT access ID) and new password. Once I successfully logged in through the ATT access side, a few hours later I could log in directly on directv.com again.

Hopefully this helps some folks from having to listen to "ATT cares about you and your family, so remember to not text and drive" from _every CSR_ who touches your call on the path of 3-5 transfers necessary to get you to a department that ultimately can't help you.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I now can see that I have a bill (the amount of which is wrong, of course), but still no way to view or pay it. I also was able to enroll in paperless billing again, which I wasn't able to do before.

espaeth: I already have two different logins. I set that up a few months ago. But I'm trying to work my way through your instructions before calling the Office of the President again. (Currently, I'm waiting for the password-reset email. I've requested it twice, but it still hasn't arrived.)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

As I've said before, anyone who gets in newly merged company systems and access is a glutton for pain. Maybe six months from now but.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

So to add insult to injury, I just got a call from the DirecTV president's office. The AT&T/DirecTV account split has been verified, however absolutely no one at either AT&T or DirecTV has been able to figure out why I still can't access any billing information on my direct.com account (which I've had for 16 years). I was told that nothing like this has ever happened before (then again, DirecTV was never previously bought by another company, who then proceeded to screw up all of their back-end systems). The only recourse at this point is to completely deactivate and cancel my current DTV account and provision a new one. My service is currently down, and there is no guarantee that when it comes back up I'll have everything I had before. If my service is screwed up, I'm seriously considering cancelling my account and going with another provider. I'm just totally fed up with all of this crap.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah I suggest to anyone I know run away from combined billing and such till January of 2017. Give it time to be worked out.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

New account created. Programming, etc., in tact. Got a bunch of new promotions and discounts added "for all of the inconvenience". Still going to get two DTV bills from AT&T, but at least things will (I hope) return to normal in December. Nothing like spending almost three months of hell dealing with this. Let this be a lesson to anyone considering combining their AT&T and DirecTV bills.


----------



## stockdogg (Oct 23, 2008)

Found this thread after googling....DO NOT...I REPEAT...DO NOT UNIFY YOUR WIRELESS AND DIRECTV BILL!!!! 3 months in and it has been an ABSOLUTE NIGHTMARE....23 calls, 14 chats (not joking)...did get $75 bill credit after a tirade.....here is what they have done...

1) Turned autopay on, caused me to overdraft (10 days earlier than bill was due)
2) Can't access Directv stuff....even ATT chat/phone reps say something is wrong...they kept trying to tell me I need to login in with my new username, that didn't work
3) 2 separate withdrawals on bill, which they couldn't figure out. One was for my 5 lines of service, the other was for the data and Directv...
4) VERY RUDE even when I'm being polite
5) the BIGGEST ISSUE....YOU CANNOT BUY A NEXT PLAN PHONE AT ANY 3RD PARTY STORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTH????????????????? Target and Best Buy both told me I was SOL and they were well aware of the problem...ATT told me too, AFTER THE FACT!!!! I realize some of you don't buy NEXT plan phones, but I have and will continue to....got a HUGE SHOCK on Black friday when trying to get $300 gift card.

DO NOT SIGN UP !!!!!!!!!!! I deunified on black friday at ATT store, so we will see what happens. IF YOU HAVE SIGNED UP, THREATEN TO CANCEL...thats how I got my $75, which isn't near enough for the time, energy and frustration I have spent....NOT WORTH $50 a month!!!!!!!!

DONT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!

To the gentleman who is 3 months in and getting nervous because nothing has changed, DEUNIFY NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stockdogg (Oct 23, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah I suggest to anyone I know run away from combined billing and such till January of 2017. Give it time to be worked out.


Sorry man, I wouldn't touch this in 2037....Just out of principle I will never, ever, ever, ever, ever, sign up for this again. I'm questioning why I am still an ATT and Directv (for letting this happen) cusotmer.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

I combined mine. And for the last few weeks I haven't been able to make any changes to my account online. At first it did work through the Myatt app. Now I get a "sorry this can't be completed at this time" message.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

kram said:


> This is an update. De-combine request made on 9/10. Almost six weeks and 40 phone hours (five of which with the Office of the President), my DTV bill is still combined with AT&T and no way to view any billing info on the DTV Web site. Best yet, no one has any idea what my bill amount is -- and I haven't made a payment since 8/14. Even the folks in the president's office are rude and incompetent. If there was a better alternative in my area (which there isn't), I would consider switching (after 16 years with DTV). I predict that the AT&T takeover will lead to the downfall of DTV.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something similar happened to me. I combined them and when I got my first bill (keep in mind I couldn't see and was told not to pay until I got it) it was past due.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

I guess I'm the only one that had no issues. Went on the myATT website and followed the instructions. No calls to customer Service, nothing. Enjoying the $10 off per month. I'll consider myself the lucky one(For a change).


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

I recently bought a phone and transferred service to ATT because of a great deal. I specifically told them at the onset of the conversation that I did not want to combine billing because of what I had read here. Guess what? They combined the accounts anyway. What a cluster fu** of a situation. Still trying to get it all sorted out now. ....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

ATT have tried to combine my bill with my Uverse internet acct. twice both times i told them i did not want it done. I noticed the first time because i lost access to DTV website the second time my billing was not accessible on DTV website the hard part is getting it fixed thats a nightmare.


----------



## vivix (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello. A google search brought me to this forum. I'm in the unifying nightmare. So far, I owe AT&T and directv over $600 that I can't figure out how they came to that calculation. How do I de-unify the accounts? Thanks.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

Well this is good to know. Won't be collecting this discount.


----------



## bobbyv (Sep 29, 2007)

I just read this on another forum.



> now that ATT bought DirectTv, DirectTv reps are out promoting a lower cost option for current ATT members. At a kiosk in Walmart yesterday, they offered to save me about $50/mth compared to my current ATT bundle ($158). They said that it's not public yet, but that in the near future ATT will be using DirectTv's infrastructure to deliver the digital cable feed and the ATT lines will be dedicated to internet, thereby making the internet much faster/more reliable. So...according to them, ATT customers will eventually be forced to use a dish. They also said that DirectTv is working on a technology to eliminate the dish that they hope to have ready by year end. I know this is a thread about CUTTING OUT the traditional providers, but thought if anyone is interested in staying put with ATT...you may want to check out the promotion. It will at least save you some $$$$ while you are still in bed with a cable company. Also, if you have ATT for your cell service, they can reduce your cable bill even more. Also, some gift card for $225 is included as well. Again, IF you plan on staying "on the chord"...it may be worth a look. Just an FYI


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

There's a ton of misstatements and or misinterpretations in that quote. Either from the person who talked to the rep or more like from the rep in the first place.


----------

